# And the winners are: - Die schönsten Gts 2006



## Kint (9. April 2007)

keine leichte entscheidung aber hier sind die plätze :


Kategorie BMX: 

1. Cleinde (34)
2. Gt sassy (23)

Kategorie Rennrad:

1. Kingmoe (53)
2. GTheini (45)
3. Cleinde (24)

GTDanni (23)
GTSassy (6)

Kategorie MTB-Hardtail:

1. versus   59
2. FloidAcroid   24
3. SixTimesNine   24

Manni1599  22
kingmoe   21
oldman   9
oliversen   8
rob   7
Janikulus   5
cleiende   4
Davidbelize   3
salzbrezel   3
gt-heini  3
sansibar   2
Chat Chambers   2
Ampelhasser  1
Grunzi   1
GT-Sassy   
gummikuh99   
GTdanni   


Kategorie MTB-Fully:


1. Davidbelize   60
2. versus   42
3. GTdanni   19

4. Janikulus  19

alf2  10
gremlino  4
kingmoe  4
gt-heini  4
GT-Sassy   
cleiende   



das wars aber kleiner nachtrag kommt noch....




Zu der Entscheidung:
Bmx (1ter 2 Pkte - 2ter 1Pkt)
alle anderen (1ter 3 Pkte - 2ter 2Pkt - 3ter 1 Pkt)
alle zählungen ohne gewähr - reklamationen an mich....(hier sind die kontrolleure äh, controller gefragt ;-))

Kategorie Hardtail - folgende anmerkungen:
da hier auf 2 und 3 gleichstand herrscht habe ich den schiri entscheid bemüht (mich ;-)) und ne eigene meinung zum stechen abgegeben.

folgendermassen begründet sich diese:

floids zaskar ist schön zweifarbig, mit viel liebe so aufgebaut. wirkt durch den kontrast. störend finde ich  - rotes gt label an der gabel, warnhinweis falscher platz. 

6x9s xizang sicherlich auch, superviele edelparts - aber mich persönlich stören folgende dinge:
purple nipple passen nicht, - bontrager, moots und litespeed - bauen selbst rahmen und gehören imho an ebensolche. reifenmarken sollten über den ventilen sitzen. fehlende ventildeckel (?) -darüberhinaus finde ich das photoshop hier fehl am platz war (kein negativ punkt - wollte ich hier nur anmerken)

Die unterschiede sind marginal, aber zwei zweite geht nicht. 


Kategorie Fully - folgende Anmerkungen:
auch hier ist der schiri entscheid notwendig, gebe ich meine 5cents zum stechen..


Janikulus vs Dani.

Janikulus - pro : schwarz rot silber. (auch wenn Johnnys t nicht wirklich zur Dh passt) - komponentrie aus einem guss ( synchros / shimano hauptsächlich xt ) wirkt homogen. contra : schrift gehört über die ventile, SATTELKLEMME SITZT falschrum (solltest du auch wegen der funktion ändern !) für die optik : schockboots sitzen unterschiedlich hoch. fehlende ventildeckel...

gt dani: pro fahrmaschine ohne schnörkel, contra: sattelklemme falschrum, klebebeband montierte hs leitung sieht net so doll aus, ein rotes blatt stört imho optisch, einstellknopp (ds) des dämpfers zeigt zur seite. 

entscheidung trotzdem die letzte ehrung für danis sts....


----------



## Deleted61137 (9. April 2007)

*Glückwunsch an alle Gewinner !!!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (9. April 2007)

Auch von mir herzlichen Glückwunsch an alle Gewinner!!!

Außerdem bedanke ich mich für die erhaltenen Stimmen für meine Bikes.

Weiterhin vielen Dank an Kint für die Auswertung!!!!


----------



## kingmoe (9. April 2007)

Boah, geil, mein Renner hat was gerissen... 
Das freut mich in sofern besonders, da ich auf die Meinung dieses entspannten aber fachkundigen Forums mehr Wert lege, als auf die anderer Gruppen im Netz  

Und:
VIELEN DANK KINT FÜR DIE GANZE ARBEIT!

Großartiger Job, ich würde mich sehr freuen, in einem Jahr wieder bei so einen Wettbewerb dabei sein zu dürfen


----------



## kingmoe (9. April 2007)

Bei den BMX-Rädern finden sich auf den ersten Plätzen nur Stahlbikes, geil!


----------



## Deleted 5247 (9. April 2007)

Kint schrieb:


> floids zaskar ist schön zweifarbig, mit viel liebe so aufgebaut. wirkt durch den kontrast. störend finde ich  - rotes gt label an der gabel, warnhinweis falscher platz.



Die roten GT-Aufkleber habe ich gelassen, da sie durch die roten Verstellschrauben an den Maguras und mittlerweile roten Bremsbeläge aufgegriffen werden.

Der Warnhinweis an der Gabel war schon an dieser Stelle und wurde daher nicht verändert. Der Hinweis am Rahmen wurde von mir vorne am Oberrohr angebracht, wie ich es damals bei meinem Avalanche hatte. Wenn es nicht 100% stimmt, ist es mir ehrlich gesagt auch egal, ich habe hier einfach aus Jux mitgemacht und nicht, um irgendwelche Preise oder Ehrungen einzuheimsen.


----------



## Lousa (9. April 2007)

Sauber Leistung! Eure Bikes sind schwer zu toppen!


----------



## Storck74 (9. April 2007)

@Kint könntest du vielleicht die Bike Foto`s noch einfügen 
Natürlich nur die der ersten drei Plätze


----------



## oldman (9. April 2007)

gratulation an die gewinner!
danke an das orga-team!
gruss
nicolai


----------



## versus (9. April 2007)

vielen dank auch von mir nochmal an kint und salzbrezel für die viele arbeit und die idee UND an alle votings für meine räder !

nächstes (dieses) jahr auf eine neues und hoffentlich mit noch mehr teilnehmern ! ! !


----------



## Davidbelize (9. April 2007)

3 mal  DANKEfür die arbeit
DANKEfür die auswertung
         und
DANKE für die ehrung meines fullys


das projekt 2007 für hardtail hat schon begonnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SixTimesNine (9. April 2007)

SixTimesNine mal DANK. Bin vollauf zufrieden mit Bronze, also dem 3. Platz, für mich wars das erste Mal, am nächsten Mal wird schon gebastelt.


----------



## salzbrezel (9. April 2007)

> vielen dank auch von mir nochmal an kint und salzbrezel für die viele arbeit und die idee



Ich möchte mich nicht mit fremden Lorbeeren schmücken... Der Dank gebührt alleine Kint! Nochmal entschuldigung dafür, dass ich das ganze anleiere und dann keine Zeit für die Durchführung habe.
Gruß...


----------



## Kint (10. April 2007)

salzbrezel schrieb:


> Ich möchte mich nicht mit fremden Lorbeeren schmücken... Der Dank gebührt alleine Kint! Nochmal entschuldigung dafür, dass ich das ganze anleiere und dann keine Zeit für die Durchführung habe.
> Gruß...



koi problähm....habsch doch  gern gemacht... aber im nächsten jahr nehm ich auch teil alos muss man sich da was anderes zur auswertung schiri geschichte ienfallen lassen.


ich wollte grade an sixtimesnine - floid, gtdanni und janikulus nochmal betonen: eure bikes sind toll, ich mag sie alle, aber da musste nunmal ne entscheidung her - auch weil wir preislich etwas eingeschränkt sind ;-)
und wenn man was finden muss - dann findet / fände sich immer was. bei jedem bike das im wettbewerb teilgenommen hat.


PREISVERGABE MACHMER HIER:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=251873&page=12


----------



## Kint (10. April 2007)

keine leichte entscheidung aber hier sind die plätze :


Kategorie BMX: 

1. Cleinde (34)




2. Gt sassy (23)





Kategorie Rennrad:

1. Kingmoe (53)




2. GTheini (45)




3. Cleinde (24)




GTDanni (23)
GTSassy (6)

Kategorie MTB-Hardtail:

1. versus   59




2. FloidAcroid   24




3. SixTimesNine   24





Manni1599  22
kingmoe   21
oldman   9
oliversen   8
rob   7
Janikulus   5
cleiende   4
Davidbelize   3
salzbrezel   3
gt-heini  3
sansibar   2
Chat Chambers   2
Ampelhasser  1
Grunzi   1
GT-Sassy   
gummikuh99   
GTdanni   


Kategorie MTB-Fully:


1. Davidbelize   60





2. versus   42




3. GTdanni   19






4. Janikulus  19

alf2  10
gremlino  4
kingmoe  4
gt-heini  4
GT-Sassy   
cleiende


----------



## Janikulus (10. April 2007)

meinen Danke auch an Kint für die tolle Organisation des Wettbewerbs. Nächstes Jahr bin ich auf jeden Fall wieder dabei. Denn 3. Platz überlasse ich auch gerne GTdanni. Danke auch an Kint für die konstruktive Kritik zu den Bikes!
Gruss,
Paul


----------



## versus (10. April 2007)

salzbrezel schrieb:


> Ich möchte mich nicht mit fremden Lorbeeren schmücken... Der Dank gebührt alleine Kint! Nochmal entschuldigung dafür, dass ich das ganze anleiere und dann keine Zeit für die Durchführung habe.
> Gruß...



schon klar, dass kint die ganze arbeit hatte, aber die idee war ja nun von DIR


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GTdanni (11. April 2007)

Vielen Dank für die Wahl auf Platz 3 und vielen Dank für die viele Arbeit. 

Mein PC war leider die letzte Woche defekt und ich hatte soviel zu tun sodas ich nichtmal abstimmen konnte. Meine Favoriten haben aber trotzdem gewonnen. 

Ich werde noch nen kleinen Aufkleber machen "3.Platz Fully GT 2006" 
und dann das STS langsam auf seinen Ruhestand vorbereiten. 

Danke, Danni.


----------



## HimoRoyden (12. April 2007)

Mein Favorit war: FloidAcroid 24! Glückwunsch zum 2. Platz. Hab schon lange kein so stimmiges Bike gesehen. White Flash rules. Viel Liebe, Mühe und Arbeit hat ein einzigartiges, schönes Bike hervorgebracht. 

Gut drauf aufpassen.


----------



## Jes-Si Jam-Es (17. Mai 2007)

Tolle Idee mit der Wahl!!
Als Externer möchte ich folgendes dazu schreiben:

Wunderschöne Hardtails, hätte die Plätze 1-3 genauso vergeben.
BMX hab ich keinen Schimmer von.
Die GT Fullys sind nicht mein Fall.
Rennräder sind mein Metier. Und da liegt ihr voll daneben. Das Siegerbike sieht von den Proportionen einfach nur furchtbar aus, zu groß gekauft und passend geschustert. ne ne... daher würde ich GTheini Platz 1 geben, das sieht wenigstens aus wie ein Rennrad. 
Weiterhin viel Spaß!
JJ


----------



## kingmoe (17. Mai 2007)

Jesse James schrieb:


> Das Siegerbike sieht von den Proportionen einfach nur furchtbar aus, zu groß gekauft und passend geschustert. ne ne...



 

Mein Merlin ist kleiner, das gleicht es wieder aus


----------



## Kruko (17. Mai 2007)

Jesse James schrieb:


> . daher würde ich GTheini Platz 1 geben, das sieht wenigstens aus wie ein Rennrad.
> Weiterhin viel Spaß!
> JJ



Und warum hast Du nicht gevotet???? 

Ich kann aber mit Platz zwei sehr gut leben.


----------



## Jes-Si Jam-Es (17. Mai 2007)

@kingmoe
Nicht traurig sein, ist nur ein Rad, sehr schöner Rahmen ;-)
gt-heini, die Wahl hab ich gestern durch Zufall gefunden, auch tolle Fotos habt ihr!
JJ


----------



## kingmoe (18. Mai 2007)

Hi Jesse,

nee, bin nicht eingeschnappt, kein Thema. Ich bin da eh ganz entspannt, sind nur Räder  



Jesse James schrieb:


> @kingmoe
> Nicht traurig sein, ist nur ein Rad, sehr schöner Rahmen ;-)
> gt-heini, die Wahl hab ich gestern durch Zufall gefunden, auch tolle Fotos habt ihr!
> JJ


----------

